# NOT-AUS Relais



## Stift007 (28 März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ein ganz doofe Frage und zwar muss ich eine Schaltung entwerfen wo ich ein Not-Aus Relais einbauen muss. Ich bin noch Stift und benötige ein 
wenig Hilfe beim Anschluss. Vorgabe ist ein PNOZ e1.1p zu verwenden.
Habe hier mal ein Schema wie ich bis jetzt angefangen habe werde aus den Datenblättern leider net schlau =(
-80S1 soll Not-Aus sein
-80S5 soll Reset sein


----------



## waldy (31 März 2013)

Hi,
ich würde einfach nach PILZ anrufen, für Technische Unterschützung, die geben Tipp kostenloss, Habe schon ein mal gemacht - Super Service.
gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (31 März 2013)

Also laut Anleitung ist die Schaltung schon mal prinzipiell nicht falsch,
ob Sie richtig ist, sprich ein genügend hohes Sicherheitsniveau, neudeutsch Performance-Level, aufweißt,
ist aus deinem Schaltplanbildchen jetzt eher nicht zu erkennen.

Gibt es in deinem Ausbildungsbetrieb jemanden, der sich mit sowas auskennt?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mnuesser (31 März 2013)

Stift007 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal ein ganz doofe Frage und zwar muss ich eine Schaltung entwerfen wo ich ein Not-Aus Relais einbauen muss. Ich bin noch Stift und benötige ein
> wenig Hilfe beim Anschluss. Vorgabe ist ein PNOZ e1.1p zu verwenden.
> ...



huhu stift,
sag uns doch mal welche anforderungen dein Not-Aus erfüllen soll. Davon
hängt nämlich ab ob du dieses einfachst Beispiel benutzen kannst, oder
eher das Beispiel drei, zweikanalig mit rückführung etc.

gruss markus


----------



## Naruna (1 April 2013)

Hallo Markus, 
also unser Not aus soll die Anforderung haben die Leistung der Motoren weichzuschalten und die Betriebsspannung der Bedienfunktionen für den eigtl. Ablauf. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine hydraulische Presse.


----------



## Naruna (1 April 2013)

habe mich noch eine frage zu den sicherheitsrelais 3TK2830, kann ich dieses auch einzeln einsetzen oder nur als Erweiterung?
wo liegt der Unterschied bei den beiden hier noch, 3TK2821 und dem 3TK2840 wo sind die vor und Nachteile darin? Welches ist eher einzusetzen bei meiner Anwendung?


----------



## MSB (1 April 2013)

Naruna schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hierbei um eine hydraulische Presse.



?Naruna + Stift007 = ein Team?

a) Wenn dem wirklich so ist, dann ist eure Schaltung so relativ sicher von Haus aus nicht ausreichend, sprich du musst dich definitiv Richtung 2-Kanalig mit Querschlusserkennung bewegen
b) Es wäre vermutlich auch, je nach dem wie Ihr die Antriebe ansteuert die Rückmeldung zu verwenden (Eingang Y6)
c) Wenn es wirklich nach landläufiger Betrachtung eine Presse ist, dann gibt es hierfür in aller Regel anzuwendende C-Normen
d) Was sagt der Ausbilder dazu?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Naruna (1 April 2013)

Hey, also nein wir sind nicht ein Team, kennen uns aber  wir arbeiten nur im selben Betrieb.
Naruna baut die Maschine baut die Maschine und ich habe es zu meinem Schulprojekt gemacht. Sorry für die Verwirrung.


----------



## Safety (1 April 2013)

Hallo,
eine Presse ist eine sogenannte Anhang IV Maschine und muss ein besonderes Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren durchlaufen!!!
Baumusterprüfung.
Also holt euch einen Speziallisten ins Haus!


----------



## hucki (1 April 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> ?Naruna + Stift007 = ein Team?





Naruna schrieb:


> *Naruna* baut die Maschine Maschine *und ich* habe ...


Sorry, OT: Tauscht ihr neben Euren Accounts auch noch Eure Unterhosen?


;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 April 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Sorry, OT: Tauscht ihr neben Euren Accounts auch noch Eure Unterhosen?
> 
> 
> ;-)



Reißt dich mal ein wenig zusammen, was soll der Quatsch?


----------



## mnuesser (2 April 2013)

Also wie Safety es schon sagt, das ist bei einigen Maschinen halt nicht so einfach.
"Komm heute basteln wir mal ne Presse" ist leider nicht so wirklich


----------



## KingHelmer (2 April 2013)

> Reißt dich mal ein wenig zusammen, was soll der Quatsch?



Die machen doch nur Spaß, also ich habe zumindest schmunzeln müssen


----------



## EMZ (7 April 2013)

Also Anschlussprinzip, ist einkanalig ja  *FAST* richtig ausgeführt. Ich vermute dass du dein PNOZ ohne weitere Schaltgeräte verwendest.
Oder wozu benötigst du dabei noch HILFE ?! 
Die ganze Schaltung muss zweikanalig ausgeführt werden, wegen den Gefahrenpotential, und daher müsstet du evtl. bisschen umklemmen.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 April 2013)

Ich befürchte dieser thread ist ein Beispiel dafür, dass man dem TE nicht mit Informationen helfen sollte. Safety hat den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.
So etwas sollte man nicht als Azubi machen, wenn man nicht vernünftig angeleitet wird. Dass in diesem Forum nach Hilfe gesucht wird, ist für mich ein klares Indiz dafür.
Bei dieser Nummer kann nur gefährliches Halbwissen herauskommen. Schlimmstenfalls steht dann eine unsichere Maschine da.
Meine Meinung...


----------



## EMZ (8 April 2013)

Ja hast recht, aber dafür gibt es ja Foren. Ich mein genaue Aussagen über das RICHTIGE Anklemmen habe ich nicht gemacht. 
Vermutlich wird es ja wie ich es auch schon geschrieben hab garnicht funktionieren. Ich mein für sowas haftet dann der Meister oder Ausbilder. Der müsste schon wissen was der seinen Stiften machen lässt.


----------

